# Lets see some pictures!



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

hey guys. Lets see some of your wildlife pics. Post any pictures of any thing. Dogs , deer, or bear. Lets see em! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's my best of Gunnar, waiting for doves in early September out on Dick Monson's farm near VC.

http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... y=18&hit=1


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This gal raised two clutches Summer before last.
[siteimg]2018[/siteimg]
This guy stopped by for a visit one day while I was shore fishing.
[siteimg]928[/siteimg]
Burl


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pictures im taking some or trying to at least but just havent gotten out yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like telephoto and macrophotography as you might notice here. The blue-eyed grass blossoms are about 1/2 inch across. I have about a thousand wildlife photos that I should scan in. I have been takeing wildlife photos since 1978.
These are some from my Canon G5
[siteimg]4067[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4068[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4069[/siteimg]


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's a couple of mine:

Sparrow:









Geese:

















First Can I've ever seen:









Coots:









He's fired up:









Cool Antelope:









Deer:









Last one.....early morning at the duck pond!:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Take 'em> was that one of the Antelope photoshopped at all? That is sweet.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Im also digging the antelope and Burly's dove pic. Awesome! 

Here's a spike moose in a slough by a farm north of VC two deer seasons ago. Never heard where he went, but he was around Ashtabula all that fall and winter.

http://www.nicksimonson.com/index.php?o ... ey=4&hit=1

(Sorry my site doesn't do these pics justice, I have to downsize them for any significant load time, most are 2800x2100 and pretty large in terms of KB)


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

take EM' close,
Very nice! :wink:


----------

